# Firefox 3.0



## Jade Tigress (Jun 23, 2008)

I downloaded the new Firefox version a few days ago and like it alot. However, when I try to bookmark and new page I can't choose from any of my existing folders. They just don't show up. I either have to create a new one or put in the regular menu. Is it a burp in my download? Am I missing something?


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 23, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> I downloaded the new Firefox version a few days ago and like it alot. However, when I try to bookmark and new page I can't choose from any of my existing folders. They just don't show up. I either have to create a new one or put in the regular menu. Is it a burp in my download? Am I missing something?



Me thinks you have to reload your bookmarks from somewhere off your hard-drive ... Firefox lost all my original bookmarks when it switched over to a higher upgrade :angry: and I basically had to start all over. :miffer: 
That reminds me I'd better back up present bookmarks before I move up again.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 23, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> I downloaded the new Firefox version a few days ago and like it alot. However, when I try to bookmark and new page I can't choose from any of my existing folders. They just don't show up. I either have to create a new one or put in the regular menu. Is it a burp in my download? Am I missing something?



Mine imported just fine, and when I choose "bookmark this page" I get a pop-up box with a drop-down that says "bookmarks menu" - when I click the down arrow, I get "unsorted bookmarks", "bookmarks menu", "bookmarks toolbar", a section separator, and "choose".  Clicking on "choose" expands teh "bookmarks menu" and all of my folders are there.



MA-Caver said:


> Me thinks you have to reload your bookmarks from somewhere off your hard-drive ... Firefox lost all my original bookmarks when it switched over to a higher upgrade :angry: and I basically had to start all over. :miffer:
> That reminds me I'd better back up present bookmarks before I move up again.




All of my bookmarks imported fine... sorry you're having trouble.  Although I did back them up first just in case.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 23, 2008)

Firefox and Netscape store bookmarks in a single file. Try using the search function to track it down. Look for bookmarks.html


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 23, 2008)

Kacey said:


> Mine imported just fine, and when I choose "bookmark this page" I get a pop-up box with a drop-down that says "bookmarks menu" - when I click the down arrow, I get "unsorted bookmarks", "bookmarks menu", "bookmarks toolbar", a section separator, and "choose".  Clicking on "choose" expands teh "bookmarks menu" and all of my folders are there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I switched over, and didn't have a problem either.  All my bookmarks were there, and I've added a few new ones since, even reshuffled the order of a few.

Did you use the "idiot level" automatic install, or custom?  If custom, maybe you missed a check box?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 24, 2008)

Kacey said:


> Mine imported just fine, and when I choose "bookmark this page" I get a pop-up box with a drop-down that says "bookmarks menu" - when I click the down arrow, I get "unsorted bookmarks", "bookmarks menu", "bookmarks toolbar", a section separator, and "choose".  Clicking on "choose" expands teh "bookmarks menu" and all of my folders are there.



That's it! Feeling stupid. I had to _double_ clicck the "bookmarks menu" folder. heh 

All my original bookmarks are there, I just couldn't find my folders to add new ones.  

It's all good now. Thanks guys!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 24, 2008)

I haven't upgraded yet for fear this'll bite me! Sounds like it's OK for most peopel though.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 24, 2008)

Time to move past mosaic dude! 
http://ars.userfriendly.org/cartoons/?id=20080624


----------



## Shuto (Jun 24, 2008)

I did not lose my bookmarks either.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 24, 2008)

OK, I did it. It worked fine for me. Bookmarks are here.


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 24, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Time to move past mosaic dude!


What you talking about  I used to use Lynx!


----------



## wushu2004 (Jun 26, 2008)

On my portable version of Firefox, all my bookmarks disappeared.  But I still have them on my nonportable version on my computer

 ---------------- Now playing: Kenny Chesney - Don't Blink via FoxyTunes


----------



## jkembry (Jun 26, 2008)

My upgrade at home went smooth as silk.  Now to get it done for the work PC.


----------

